# Snow Goose hunt



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

I was wanting to get into the snow geese in march and just have lots of questions I was wondering where the best places to go are I wanna go to Delta If you have any experience down there on the snows I would Love to hear it and just any general tips on snow geese.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's my experience. Don't waste your time and money for snows in Utah, especially in delta. If you want a snow hunt, go east. If you can't afford that, then you just need to get lucky in the fall and shoot a few then....


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

As said above don't waste your time with Utah snows. Between getting access to land and the spread it takes to get them in you'd be far ahead traveling out of state to hunt. 

Now it is worth the drive to go to the festival. Its a lot of fun seeing them all nice and dumb before the first shots are fired.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd go to Public Shooting Grounds or Salt Creek before I'd go to Delta (but don't expect much no matter where you go). Even if you do have access to private land, it will still require a lot of decoys and good calling skills or an e-caller. 

My advice? Make friends with the resources and knowledge you need to be successful. Otherwise, snow geese are a really hard bird to figure out. I tried for several years in fields in the Corinne area. I almost had a single Ross goose come in, but it busted us. That was the only bird that acted interested in landing in my decoys.

I did manage to pass-shoot one, but that was nothing more than pure luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I'd go to Public Shooting Grounds or Salt Creek before I'd go to Delta (but don't expect much no matter where you go).


I thought they could only be hunted on private land in the spring? Maybe I am confused with something else???

To the OP-just do some searches under waterfowl forum for snow geese and read of the past experiences to better appreciate why these guys say to not bother, you will quickly understand I think.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I thought they could only be hunted on private land in the spring? Maybe I am confused with something else???


Page 24 Waterfowl Guidebook:
BRBR, Fish Springs, Ouray, Browns Park, Desert Lake, Farmington Bay, Harold Crane, Howard Slough, Locomotive Springs and Ogden Bay are all closed to the extended snow goose hunt.


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried in box elder county for the snows honestly if I can get out of the house I don't care if I can only kill one it would be better that wasting my time on the couch


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Has anyone ever tried in box elder county for the snows honestly if I can get out of the house I don't care if I can only kill one it would be better that wasting my time on the couch


Public shooting grounds, salt creek or private ground. Those are your options. Tried for several years. Shoot a few every year. Each time I wonder why I just don't do it right and go east! Not going to waist my time this year with it. Good luck!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Having been on a few utah snow hunts over the years. Its been fun BS-ing with friends while in the fields but hardly what anyone would call a hunt. Some lucky folks get into them nearly every year but its luck.



Keatonwilliams said:


> Has anyone ever tried in box elder county for the snows honestly if I can get out of the house I don't care if I can only kill one it would be better that wasting my time on the couch


only a few migrate south through there, and nearly ZERO go north on their way back... me, id waste my time on the couch, or better yet punching the azz kiss ticket with the Mrs making brownie points for the fall. ;-)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Longgun said:


> only a few migrate south through there, and nearly ZERO go north on their way back... me, id waste my time on the couch, or better yet punching the azz kiss ticket with the Mrs making brownie points for the fall. ;-)


Um, are you thinking of the same Box Elder county that I am? In my experience, a few snows migrate south through there and quite a lot of snows migrate through their on their way north.

The problem? Many don't come through until after the hunt is over.

Even so, you will see a lot around if you go during the last few days of the season. I have no idea why they open it up to hunting in mid-February in the north zone. There are always very few around until march anyway.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq,

ah, thats it... i have always been on the early side of that hunt and with not seeing any/many i never returned to see what was shaking late... thanks for the fyi. Did you see many early/before the freeze? we usually see a few but didnt see a single snow in the few trips we made it up.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Longgun said:


> Clarq,
> 
> ah, thats it... i have always been on the early side of that hunt and with not seeing any/many i never returned to see what was shaking late... thanks for the fyi. Did you see many early/before the freeze? we usually see a few but didnt see a single snow in the few trips we made it up.


I actually didn't see any this fall. I didn't do a ton of waterfowl hunting in Nov. this year due to my Dad's LE elk hunt, so I probably wasn't around when they came through.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I actually didn't see any this fall. I didn't do a ton of waterfowl hunting in Nov. this year due to my Dad's LE elk hunt, so I probably wasn't around when they came through.


 I saw probably about 15-20 personally during November. I think there was a small wave that came through, almost got a crack at a flock of 10 or so but they wouldn't quite commit. Hopefully we will get a few more in every year.


----------

